# Advise on sold puppy



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking for your views on my problem. My dog had a litter of Ten puppies.It was a lot of work and my partner was at end of her tether at the mess, smell etc. Thankfully we got them all sold, was worried you see because they are our staff /Doberman cross with a friends bull lurcher , so no exactly designer dog! The price 80 each for them helped I suppose as I can't believe the price asked for some cross breeds! 
One guy bought two as he wanted company for them when he was out. Well he keeps phoning me to ask if I can take the pups back. He says they both working now so no time etc. My wife has put her foot down she wants no more dogs in the house we redecorated and new carpets after the pups went with the money we got for them .so she wants to keep house nice now. Also our bairns were a nightmare wi the pups taking them all over the house, what a mess.
I have been ignoring his calls on mobile for last few days but Feel bad about doing that. I told him when he called first time we couldnt take Them back but he keeps texting/calling. Was thinking could text him some numbers of rescues or maybe RSPCA? Anyone on here any ideas of what I could advise this guy?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wellnot sure if this post is for real but i will answer.

no reputable breeder would sell 2 puppies to a complete novice and secondly if they did and things went pear shaped its the breeders responsiblilty to take them back!!! not a rescue


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A responsible breeder will offer support to the owner for the lifetime of the pup, including taking pups back if their owner can no longer keep them. Obviously this is not a legal requirement but it is the responsible & ethical thing to do, you have a duty of care to the pups you've brought into the world that should really extend beyond the exchanging of monies


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey I never said I was a breeder. Our bitch was mated with my mates bull, he took a pup, his sister one and his cousin another. Rest we sold. I was planning to keep one but the pups were such a nightmare to my wife she said no. I cannot take any back so wanted advice for the guy who bought them. He is the owner now mind


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

^^^^^^

What Dexter says.

Only in it for the money. Back Yard Breeder. Just two phrases that quickly jumped into my mind, particularly after I read that you redecorated and bought carpets with the money. What next? Breed another litter when the washing machine packs up?

This sort of breeding is what fills the rescue centres up, or cheap dogs for bait.

Best advice is to get your dog neutered ASAP.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ditto what Dexter has said! 

you brought these dogs into the world! ..so they are YOUR responsiblity! please dont let these poor dogs be dumped in some rescue, crosses like this have little chance of adoption and are pts daily! Do your best for them and find them good homes!

please let this be a wind up


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

Well we are thinking o getting her done, but she only 2 mind. I had a bad experience wi my last bitch who was never right after spaying and had to give her to my brother as kept nipping our bairns


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

im sorry??? you mated your bitch was this deliberate for money or yet another accident???????????
you and your wife were quick to take his money and now hes having probs and no longer wants them your washing your hands of them.
THAT IS NOT A RESPONSIBLE PERSON.
im realy not sure alot of people on here and going to be to simpathetic to you so be prepared for that.
i think its your responsibility to help him whatever it takes.:cursing:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Hey I never said I was a breeder. Our bitch was mated with my mates bull, he took a pup, his sister one and his cousin another. Rest we sold. I was planning to keep one but the pups were such a nightmare to my wife she said no. I cannot take any back so wanted advice for the guy who bought them. He is the owner now mind


In the views of many you have breed those pups it is down to you to find a good permenant home for them! You have not done that! Any responsible person would take the pups back-the other alternative is that theywould end up in the much pressed rescues ensuring certain murder of an older dog because there is no space and it has to be put to sleep!

I add you are under NO obligation to refund the money if thats what this is about!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

You have done everything you SHOULDN'T do when breeding - so many byb tricks that it could well be a wind up, whoever, there are those who are irresponsible and selfish enough and do think this way so maybe it's for real. 

YOU brought those pups into the world, which you ever should have done. YOU are responsible for them. You should have never sold two pups to one home - so yes, it is your fault and your responsiblity to find that pup a good home. 

Sigh.....

Edited to add - you bred the litter - YOU ARE THE BREEDER. One litter or a hundred makes you a breeder. Who do you think the breeder of this litter is if not you?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

If you breed a litter of pups you are a breeder. When you breed a litter of pups then IMO you are responsible for those pups for the rest of their lives. You should take the pups back and re-advertise them and get new homes for them. If you are not willing to be responsible for your pups for the rest of their lives then I would suggest getting you bitch spayed so as to ensure you don't find yourself in this position again.


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

No mate i disagree the guy is responsible, their his dugs now no mine
Look as this guys harassing me wi texts and calls ffs, I could just block his number and walk away. Was trying to help him out , even asked some o family if theyd take them but they all said no. Would the RSPCA have to take them in if I called them and explained the guy was putting them out.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you cant, or wont, take them back, then may i suggest you make an appointment with your vet, and stay with them as they are euthanised, as afterall, this is the reality of the crisis in this country, cause by selfish and irresponsible people such as yourself.

Your choice and decision that they exist, therefore you are responsibility for their lives and deaths.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerald said:


> No mate i disagree the guy is responsible, their his dugs now no mine
> Look as this guys harassing me wi texts and calls ffs, I could just block his number and walk away. Was trying to help him out , even asked some o family if theyd take them but they all said no. Would the RSPCA have to take them in if I called them and explained the guy was putting them out.


With the type of cross they are I would say the RSPCA won't be interested at best, PTS at worst
Do you not care enough about the living things you have brought into the world to to what's right by them & take them back & find them new homes?


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

this thread should be a 'sticky' to warn others of the responsibilities involved with breeding - 

Gerald your wife may not like it but I'm afraid it's YOUR responsibility to take these pups back - this was no accidental mating but one done deliberately -  - you ARE a breeder albeit an unethical one - step up to the plate and put the welfare of these poor pups first - better ruined carpets than yet more staffy crosses placed in rescue !


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> No mate i disagree the guy is responsible, their his dugs now no mine


Well, you're wrong - you had a responsibility to home those pups properly, not just sell them to make money. You should NEVER have sold two pups to one home - it's basic knowledge!

YOU breed the pups YOUR responsiblity.

You are the pet owner/breeder that is responsible for the crisis in rescue.

You disgust me with your irresponsible and selfish attitude :cursing:


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

I am no in it for the money. Cost us a fortune in food, vets and the 3
We got nuffin for mind and only 80 quid for the restit ain't a fortune is it. Saw others on the site we sold on for hundreds . There is nothing wrong wi the pups so why would I gi him a refund ffs. He bought them and it's his circumstances that changed no mine?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> If you cant, or wont, take them back, then may i suggest you make an appointment with your vet, and stay with them as they are euthanised, as afterall, this is the reality of the crisis in this country, cause by selfish and irresponsible people such as yourself


.

Spot on.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gerald said:


> No mate i disagree the guy is responsible, their his dugs now no mine
> Look as this guys harassing me wi texts and calls ffs, I could just block his number and walk away. Was trying to help him out , even asked some o family if theyd take them but they all said no. Would the RSPCA have to take them in if I called them and explained the guy was putting them out.


You are an absolute ******* (mods, ban me if you like) You deliberately bred these dogs so you are responsible for finding them forever decent homes. I feel so sorry for these pups & your poor girl.

You say you've got your new carpet & place all decorated, did the £600-odd you got for the pups resulting from putting your bitch through this ridiculous mating pay for that??

The pups are your responsibility. God help them.....:cursing:


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought pups could be easy rehomed by rescues thought it was adult dugs. They are bonnie pups Doberman markings , no as fat as staff pups. So dies anyone know where I can tell this guy to contact. He is doing my head in wi his cheeky texts like.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Gerald said:


> No mate i disagree the guy is responsible, their his dugs now no mine
> Look as this guys harassing me wi texts and calls ffs, I could just block his number and walk away. Was trying to help him out , even asked some o family if theyd take them but they all said no. Would the RSPCA have to take them in if I called them and explained the guy was putting them out.


Seriously...are you for real? You and your wife need to get a grip and have these pups back until you can find a home for them! OR you could let them get thrown in a rescue to be pts in a week or so...people like you DISGUST me!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Gerald said:


> I thought pups could be easy rehomed by rescues thought it was adult dugs. They are bonnie pups Doberman markings , no as fat as staff pups. So dies anyone know where I can tell this guy to contact. He is doing my head in wi his cheeky texts like.


You do realise rescues are overflowing dont you? Where do you propose they put *your* puppies when they have waiting lists a mile long; kennels that can be filled twenty times over in a single day because of the shear number of unwanted, abandoned and irresponsibly bred dogs?

Do you expect them to just magic a kennel, and all the funds to look after, vaccinate, worm, deflea, and neuter your pups; out of thin air?

Why should charities have to clear up your mess?

Either take them back and find homes for them yourself, or take them to your vet and have them killed.

Around 600 SBT and bull breed crosses are killed on a weekly basis. Pups included. These poor things won't stand a chance.


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

Aye I know about staffys but these are no pure staff. I shouldn't even be entertain this joker he bought them so he should've made sure he could look after them. Like I said their big strong. Wi the bull grey in them maybe someone could work them. Is there no specialist rescues for grey crosses?


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

This person is either winding us up, or is ignorant in the extreme. I suggest that either way any further responses are a waste of time. If this is a genuine thread it appears that the poster is not taking on board any of the advice being offered. Further discussion is pointless in my opinion.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's shame you didn't come here before you became a breeder. You would of been told this would happen. But then you wouldn't of believed us and would of carried on anyway


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I have never got personal on here before but for you I am willing to make an exception.

You are a disgusting excuse for a human being, an absolute and utter disgrace 

You ARE a breeder (albeit a **** one).

Those puppies ARE your responsibility.

You and your wife need to pull your heads out of your arses and man-up, take responsibility for what YOU did (allowing your bitch to have the puppies in the first place) and do the decent thing. Take them back.

As has been said above, why the HELL should charities/rescue clear up YOUR mess?

I am raging here, absolutely fuming. You make me sick.


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

Look mate I asked for rescues I could send the guy to? We r up in Scotland. Does nobody know of any? I am listening but I cannae take them back. We have 5 bairns and my wife is no well, the stress of this is no good for her. If I could take them back I would but it's no going tae happen


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> You do realise rescues are overflowing dont you? Where do you propose they put *your* puppies when they have waiting lists a mile long; kennels that can be filled twenty times over in a single day because of the shear number of unwanted, abandoned and irresponsibly bred dogs?
> 
> Do you expect them to just magic a kennel, and all the funds to look after, vaccinate, worm, deflea, and neuter your pups; out of thin air?
> 
> ...


Just to add to the above .. you have knowingly bred a shocking mix i serioously doubt anyone who actually took five minutes to research the mix you have would actually be willing to take one from a rescue..You can bet your life that 90% of these pups will be stuck in rescues as these could become very difficult dogs as they get older.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Gerald said:


> Look mate I asked for rescues I could send the guy to? We r up in Scotland. Does nobody know of any? I am listening but I cannae take them back. We have 5 bairns and my wife is no well, the stress of this is no good for her. If I could take them back I would but it's no going tae happen


Google


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Agree with Bijou, this should be made a sticky


Gerald said:


> *I thought pups could be easy rehomed by rescues thought it was adult dugs*. They are bonnie pups Doberman markings , no as fat as staff pups. So dies anyone know where I can tell this guy to contact. He is doing my head in wi his cheeky texts like.


You thought wrong then


Gerald said:


> Aye *I know about staffys but these are no pure staff*. I shouldn't even be entertain this joker he bought them so he should've made sure he could look after them. Like I said their big strong. Wi the bull grey in them maybe someone could work them. Is there no specialist rescues for grey crosses?


And a large bulk of those unwanted dogs are not pure staff, you have now added to the rescue crisis
My heart breaks for these puppies, having neither owner nor breeder who care about them


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

It appears the Scottish 'accent' of your posts is becoming more pronounced! Is the weather up there not as good as down here today? Could that be why you've decided to amuse yourself on here?


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> If you cant, or wont, take them back, then may i suggest you make an appointment with your vet, and stay with them as they are euthanised, as afterall, this is the reality of the crisis in this country, cause by selfish and irresponsible people such as yourself.
> 
> Your choice and decision that they exist, therefore you are responsibility for their lives and deaths.


Nonnie,

I had to giggle (apologies on such a serious thread) I misread and though you meant stay and get euthanised yourself .... lol must read more SLOWLY


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, aren't you nice?!

I took in a pregnant dog, raised her 9 puppies by hand from 2 weeks and I got royally P'd off because a 'friend' of mine dumped one of them in a rescue rather than bringing her back to me.

You bred them, you are responsible for them.

Where in scotland? I may know of someone who actually cares about these pups. I hope you never have any more puppies, the world doesn't need idiots like you.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Google


You could do us all a favour Nonnie!
Put your mods hat back on!
Close this thread and make it a sticky!
anyone who does not have the commonsense to research the breed coupled with the fact that they do not seem to be aware of the recue crisis does not deserve the responses of good decent people! There willonly be oneending to both this thread and to those pups ! and I think we all know what that is!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

KeithMorrell said:


> Nonnie,
> 
> I had to giggle (apologies on such a serious thread) I misread and though you meant stay and *get euthanised yourself* .... lol must read more SLOWLY


Now _there's_ a thought


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> Wow, aren't you nice?!
> 
> I took in a pregnant dog, raised her 9 puppies by hand from 2 weeks and I got royally P'd off because a 'friend' of mine dumped one of them in a rescue rather than bringing her back to me.
> 
> ...


With 5 kids the house will need decorating again next yr..where exactly do you think he will get the cash for that?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gerald, why did you breed your dog in the first place? I think I know what your answer will be ...

Have you got her booked in to be spayed?

Be a man and step up to the plate. Take responsibility for your actions. Those pups are living, breathing beings which you brought in to the world. You've made a lot of mistakes it's time you put them right ... unless you're not man enough that is


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> Nonnie,
> 
> I had to giggle (apologies on such a serious thread) I misread and though you meant stay and get euthanised yourself .... lol must read more SLOWLY


now theres an idea! and the wife too!


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Probababy a wind up, but if not mate, you make me sick.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jayne5364 said:


> Probababy a wind up, but if not mate, you make me sick.


Heck! you a tough one! only sick!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Gerald said:


> *Hey I never said I was a bre*eder. Our bitch was mated with my mates bull, he took a pup, his sister one and his cousin another. Rest we sold. I was planning to keep one but the pups were such a nightmare to my wife she said no. I cannot take any back so wanted advice for the guy who bought them. He is the owner now mind


Darn right you arent a Breeder - in my eyes you are simply a producer of puppies that you couldnt give two hoots about now they are out the door and gone from your lives.

Whereas decent breeders consider any progeny they breed as their babies for life. Decent breeders woudl take these dogs back or find some sort of solution that did NOT involve Rescue!! :cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Now _there's_ a thought


I know  Sorry im new to the site get excited trying to read as much as i can as fast as i can brain gets confused  Must be the air up here lol 

Hmmmmm wonder if i slipped his vet a cheeky tenner.........


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Google


Or better still ... since it seems beyond comprehension ...

Try Here Gerald


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jayne5364 said:


> Probababy a wind up, but if not mate, you make me sick.


If it's a wind up, hopefully the start of term next week will see a reduction in them


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

i don't think they is anything left to say, :cursing: if you wife is more interested in carpets ffs then maybe you shouldn't own any pets?
your very selfish excuse for a man and if you are only after the money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get the pups back, no refund and find them brilliant forever homes seperatly and make yourself another £160 for a nice new rug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Better still neuter your dog and fine new homes for the lot, including your wife.


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry if my accent offend you I was trying to write properly at first and as I got more angry I failed, no I am no amusing myself. It's no funny. I don't get why I am getting the flack here. 
The guy who bought it is the arse. He seemed genuine. My wife will crack up if I take pups home now. Folk have problems you know and she is on the verge. My family comes afore any dog . I will google rescues as you said and text the guy numbers,but dinae believe these pups wouldnt be rehomed as they are so bonnie markings


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just because the dogs are cute, doesn't mean that an irresponsible ''breeder'' is going to get them a home with a responsible owner! Infact the way you bred and homed these puppies probably encouraged irresponsible people to buy them! I wouldn't be surprised if the others you sold had been passed on also.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Got any pics of these puppies? 

*awaits piss poor excuses*


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Aye I know about staffys but these are no pure staff. I shouldn't even be entertain this joker he bought them so he should've made sure he could look after them. Like I said their big strong. Wi the bull grey in them maybe someone could work them. Is there no specialist rescues for grey crosses?


Aye ya spanner, Am up in Scotland an aw,

Who talks like that???

To be honest I'm thinking/hoping Jacqueline G is right & this is a wind up.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerald said:


> Sorry if my accent offend you I was trying to write properly at first and as I got more angry I failed, no I am no amusing myself. It's no funny. I don't get why I am getting the flack here.
> The guy who bought it is the arse. He seemed genuine. *My wife will crack up if I take pups home now*. Folk have problems you know and she is on the verge. My family comes afore any dog . I will google rescues as you said and text the guy numbers,but dinae believe these pups wouldnt be rehomed as they are so bonnie markings


Tell her to strap it on & deal, it's temporary after all, until you can find other (hopefully better) homes for them


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Sorry if my accent offend you I was trying to write properly at first and as I got more angry I failed, no I am no amusing myself. It's no funny. I don't get why I am getting the flack here.
> The guy who bought it is the arse. He seemed genuine. My wife will crack up if I take pups home now. Folk have problems you know and she is on the verge. My family comes afore any dog . I will google rescues as you said and text the guy numbers,but dinae believe these pups wouldnt be rehomed as they are so bonnie markings


your accent ain't offended anyone, its your attitude. :cursing:


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

If I did not give **** I wouldn't have come on here looking for advice, I would have blocked the guy n walked away. I know he wouldnae dare come to my house, he knows better, was just going try give him a hand. There his pups his problem n your replies make that clearer. 600 quid went to pay the debt we run up some o was care of pups, no easy life here I can tell u


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

FYI, Scots dont write/type differently from any other English speaker. We're all taught the same language skills, spelling and grammar. An accent is only when someone talks.

Im edging towards windup even more now.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Gerald said:


> If I did not give **** I wouldn't have come on here looking for advice, I would have blocked the guy n walked away. I know he wouldnae dare come to my house, he knows better, was just going try give him a hand. *There his pups his problem n your replies make that clearer*. 600 quid went to pay the debt we run up some o was care of pups, no easy life here I can tell u


What ******* replies are YOU reading?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No, they are YOUR problem. YOU chose to bring them into the world, not him. You sold them irresponsibly to people you obviously had no clue, NO responsible person sells 2 puppies to someone they just met!


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Sorry if my accent offend you I was trying to write properly at first and as I got more angry I failed, no I am no amusing myself. It's no funny. I don't get why I am getting the flack here.
> The guy who bought it is the arse. He seemed genuine. My wife will crack up if I take pups home now. Folk have problems you know and she is on the verge. My family comes afore any dog . I will google rescues as you said and text the guy numbers,but dinae believe these pups wouldnt be rehomed as they are so bonnie markings


'Accent' didn't offend, you have. Playing the victim card now, I see. I don't believe this is a genuine thread, but if it is the final part of your last sentence says it all!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Gerald said:


> If I did not give **** I wouldn't have come on here looking for advice, I would have blocked the guy n walked away. I know he wouldnae dare come to my house, he knows better, was just going try give him a hand. There his pups his problem n your replies make that clearer. 600 quid went to pay the debt we run up some o was care of pups, no easy life here I can tell u


Well there you go then..you shouldnt have had the pups in the first place! If you need to pay debts..get a job, work over time..get a second job...DONT pimp your dog!


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> FYI, Scots dont write/type differently from any other English speaker. We're all taught the same language skills, spelling and grammar. An accent is only when someone talks.
> 
> Im edging towards windup even more now.


Yip, plus his accent is particularly confused, he's wandered from Glasgow to Edinburgh to Falkirk to Dundee to blinking Fife. I'm out.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Roobster2010 said:


> Yip, plus his accent is particularly confused, he's wondered from Glasgow to Edinburgh to Falkirk to Dundee to blinking Fife. I'm out.


Maybe hes the result of a 4 way x too


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

OK i will take my own advice and wade in assuming this is genuine.

The reason you are being met with animosity is that many members on here consider what you have done to be extremely irresponsible.

You really have a moral obligation to the babies you produced to take them back and find them decent homes. If you found homes for all the pups then be positive and try and find homes for these 2 again. Ask the owener if they can keep them whilst you make some enquiries and attempt to get them homes. Rescue Centres are full to bursting but you may be lucky to find one that has space but it is YOu that should take this responsibility if the owner won't. Don't expect the rescue centres to be your best mate about it either because they know the possible outcome for these pups and they know who is to blame.

If you really want to do the RIGHT thing and cannot take the pups back then STEP UP and get active and find alternative homes for these pups.


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Sorry if my accent offend you I was trying to write properly at first and as I got more angry I failed, no I am no amusing myself. It's no funny. I don't get why I am getting the flack here.
> The guy who bought it is the arse. He seemed genuine. My wife will crack up if I take pups home now. Folk have problems you know and she is on the verge. My family comes afore any dog . I will google rescues as you said and text the guy numbers,but dinae believe these pups wouldnt be rehomed as they are so bonnie markings


LOOOOOOOONG SIGH..

Hmmm also from Scotland  must say it would be much harder for me to type Scottish when upset than plain English but hey ho.

OK lets sum up

Hundreds of Dogs being bred DAILY = MANY MANY PUPS

MANY MANY PUPS = Generally MANY MANY HAPPY OWNERS

HOWEVER MANY MANY PUPS = NO ENOUGH HOMES

NOT ENOUGH HOMES = MANY DOGS TO RESCUE

MANY DOGS TO RESCUE = NOT ENOUGH RESCUES

NOT ENOUGH RESCUES = HEALTHY DOGS DESTROYED

I had my 13.5 yr old lab put to sleep last week as she was ill. I sat with her for 45 minutes whilst she was sedated and put to sleep, I cried the whole time. Welling up writing this. Putting a dog to sleep is the hardest thing i have EVER DONE and she was ILL.

I really think that a) breeding should be legalised/moderated
and b ) we should do what the Chinese do for humans 1 per family.

There are too many dogs in teh world (SADLY NOT THEIR FAULT)

ALL they want to do is chase a stick, lie at someones feet and their belly rubbed. Chew up someones slipper and pee on someones hall carpet. All things that have happened to me and part of being a dog owner 

But sadly not enough loving owners. I bet 99% of the people on this forum would LOVE to take in another dog or 2 but where would it stop. If i had the money I would just have a HUGE farm and rescue centre on it.

Ahhhhhhh i feel very sad now


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

600 quid went to pay the debt we run up some o was care of pups, no easy life here I can tell u

Awww my heart bleeds!


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Maybe hes the result of a 4 way x too


Well I'd say that at least


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Seriously, where are the pics?

Everyone has cameras, camera phones these days. Or are you going to plead technology ignorance?

Or do we just need to be patient while you Google and steal someone elses images?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

gerald , if ya can`t do the right thing by taking the pups back , i suggest you take yourself outside find a big stick and beat yourself round the head with it very hard!!!!! saying to yaself `i must not breed anymore puppies`


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually, I have decided I want a clean and tidy house with decent furniture and furnishings and some extra money in me pocket coz I didnt realise how expensive they were gonna be and how out of pocket I was gonna be having litters of puppies so my 5 are going to rescue later today..............!!!!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Actually, I have decided I want a clean and tidy house with decent furniture and furnishings and some extra money in me pocket coz I didnt realise how expensive they were gonna be and how out of pocket I was gonna be having litters of puppies so my 5 are going to rescue later today..............!!!!!!!


I've got a car now, I'll be round to pick them up this afternoon


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Actually, I have decided I want a clean and tidy house with decent furniture and furnishings and some extra money in me pocket coz I didnt realise how expensive they were gonna be and how out of pocket I was gonna be having litters of puppies so my 5 are going to rescue later today..............!!!!!!!


OH OH OH Ill have them *waves hand in air till it nearly drops off*


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Seriously, where are the pics?
> 
> Everyone has cameras, camera phones these days. Or are you going to plead technology ignorance?
> 
> Or do we just need to be patient while you Google and steal someone elses images?


yeah i wanna see these grey/Dob markings Staffs/Lurcher with abit of bull, a new breed on me, just waiting to hear their 'designer' name now lol


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

Well all you smart asses on here my other half has checked on Internet, there is no legal thing to take pup back. We in our rights as sold pup in good faith. Guy is just chancing it, now saying they are biting him and his bairns , funny he never said that at first. Any old excuse to off load his problem. I have text back wi a greyhound / lurcher rescue , if he tells them they are mainly greyhound lurcher they might take them. No puppies on their site all old dugs. Also my brother now saying he can take one maybe just trying to persuade his landlord cos only meant to have one pet, his landlord lives round corner so cannae lie about it


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Well all you smart asses on here my other half has checked on Internet, there is no legal thing to take pup back. We in our rights as sold pup in good faith. Guy is just chancing it, now saying they are biting him and his bairns , funny he never said that at first. Any old excuse to off load his problem. I have text back wi a greyhound / lurcher rescue , if he tells them they are mainly greyhound lurcher they might take them. No puppies on their site all old dugs. Also my brother now saying he can take one maybe just trying to persuade his landlord cos only meant to have one pet, his landlord lives round corner so cannae lie about it


No theres no legal obligation to take them back just a moral and ethical one..and since you have neither of those god help your animals!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Gerald said:


> Well all you smart asses on here my other half has checked on Internet, there is no legal thing to take pup back. We in our rights as sold pup in good faith. Guy is just chancing it, now saying they are biting him and his bairns , funny he never said that at first. Any old excuse to off load his problem. I have text back wi a greyhound / lurcher rescue , if he tells them they are mainly greyhound lurcher they might take them. No puppies on their site all old dugs. Also my brother now saying he can take one maybe just trying to persuade his landlord cos only meant to have one pet, his landlord lives round corner so cannae lie about it


PICS PLEASE

I wrote that in my best Scottish "accent" btw, just incase you get confused with the major differences in languages.


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

Well smart ass I only have an iPad n u should know it has no camera and u cannae upload photos from a camera to an iPad doh


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerald said:


> Well all you smart asses on here my other half has checked on Internet, there is no *legal thing to take pup back*. We in our rights as sold pup in good faith. Guy is just chancing it, now saying they are biting him and his bairns , funny he never said that at first. Any old excuse to off load his problem. I have text back wi a greyhound / lurcher rescue , if he tells them they are mainly greyhound lurcher they might take them. No puppies on their site all old dugs. Also my brother now saying he can take one maybe just trying to persuade his landlord cos only meant to have one pet, his landlord lives round corner so cannae lie about it


It's already been mentioned, you don't have a legal obligation, but don't you care about where these pups end up & that they very well could die? You could at least be cooperative with their owner & IMO the fact that they've tried to got in contact with you for help is actually a responsible thing to do, albeit from what I've read the only responsible thing they've done


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Seriously, can we not just lock this thread and ban this member now? If not we're just gonna get another 20 pages of this ***** winding everyone up. There's nothing more to be said that hasn't been said 50 times already before. This **** is clearly a troll, and on the off chance he isn't then he clearly isn't going to listen to anyone's advice and will just continue to wind up the members here who are actually decent people and not just scumbags like the OP is.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Well smart ass I only have an iPad n u should know it has no camera and u cannae upload photos from a camera to an iPad doh


Well smart ass if you have a phone with internet you could take a pic..email it to your email address then upload it to the pc and use image shack to upload onto the forum....now your gonna tell us your waiting for your second litter so you can afford a phone?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Gerald said:


> Well smart ass I only have an iPad n u should know it has no camera and u cannae upload photos from a camera to an iPad doh


Bullshit.

Hang on a sec, you can afford an iPad (not cheap by a mile - around the £400-£600 mark) and you're pissing and moaning about the debt you have been left with form a litter of puppies?

Nice excuse btw


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Hey I never said I was a breeder. Our bitch was mated with my mates bull, he took a pup, his sister one and his cousin another. Rest we sold. I was planning to keep one but the pups were such a nightmare to my wife she said no. I cannot take any back so wanted advice for the guy who bought them. He is the owner now mind


If you breed a litter, you are a breeder - and have a lifelong commitment to those pups including AT LEAST assisting with rehoming if you are not prepared to take the pup back.

Another couple of pups destined for rescue from someone who did absolutely no research beforehand and produced cross-breed pups from unhealth-tested parents and believes that because they only did it the once they can wash their hands of it and claim they are not a breeder.

Personally, I take my hats off the owners that they have admitted they can't cope and have come back to you rather than advertise through the Freeads - sad that your conscience really doesn't care where your pup ends up next.

I hope your bitch has been duly spayed now.

Litters bred and raised properly - £80 per pup wouldn't even cover the weekly food and additional electricity costs if it is done properly.

Litters are back breaking, hand drying, driving to distraction, relationship testing, damned hard work - but we were so 'on it' - I can honestly say mess from the pups didn't exist.

I pray for the poor pups sake that this is wind-up


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

No puppies on their site all old dugs.

If I were to rise to your bait: That's OK then, they can put a couple of the old dogs to sleep to make room for your puppies with their beautiful markings!

If not: Dogs, D O G S, but congrats on the plural of 'puppy'!


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

I did speak to the owner at first but then he cheeky, slagging me n dogs off. Think he is just after the dough back tbh the street he in pretty rough so prob on drugs like rest o them round there. I going try gent one back fir ma bro other one can put advert in local shop maybe, if he will let me like


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> Seriously, can we not just lock this thread and ban this member now? If not we're just gonna get another 20 pages of this ***** winding everyone up. There's nothing more to be said that hasn't been said 50 times already before. This **** is clearly a troll, and on the off chance he isn't then he clearly isn't going to listen to anyone's advice and will just continue to wind up the members here who are actually decent people and not just scumbags like the OP is.


I hope not. Its quite an entertaining way to kill some time, and does highlight some very true and real issues on the state of the overpopulation of dogs in this country.

Whilst it may very well be a windup, the situation and attitude is all too real.


----------



## Gerald (Sep 3, 2011)

U know jack **** about iPads mate n for your info I bought it off a mate cheap as he was on hard times.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

dexter said:


> wellnot sure if this post is for real but i will answer.
> 
> no reputable breeder would sell 2 puppies to a complete novice and secondly if they did and things went pear shaped its the breeders responsiblilty to take them back!!! not a rescue


Nothing anyone can add to this reply. 
Poor dogs!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerald said:


> I did speak to the owner at first but then he cheeky, slagging me n dogs off. Think he is just after the dough back tbh the street he in pretty rough so prob on drugs like rest o them round there. I going try gent one back fir ma bro other one can put advert in local shop maybe, if he will let me like


And you sold pups to these people?
Seriously, if you are for real, it's just getting worse & worse, but like Nonnie says, this is what it's like in RL


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Gerald said:


> U know jack **** about iPads mate n for your info I bought it off a mate cheap as he was on hard times.


lol, you have an answer for everything.

Mods i do hope you've checked this persons IP addy.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerald said:


> U know jack **** about iPads mate n for your info I bought it off a mate cheap as he was on hard times.


Please, spare everyone the poor me stories & lets try & get these dogs sorted out


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Gerald said:


> Sorry if my accent offend you I was trying to write properly at first and as I got more angry I failed, no I am no amusing myself. It's no funny. I don't get why I am getting the flack here.
> The guy who bought it is the arse. He seemed genuine. My wife will crack up if I take pups home now. Folk have problems you know and she is on the verge. My family comes afore any dog . I will google rescues as you said and text the guy numbers,but dinae believe these pups wouldnt be rehomed as they are so bonnie markings


You've been give advice on what you should do:
A) get the pup back and rehome it if you can't keep it, but this time do it properly.
B) take the pup to the vet and pts (and make sure you and your wife are there to watch it's life slip away)

If you can find this forum online, then you can search for rescue there are plenty and it is easy - finding one that has any space is the hard thing but you won't find that out on this forum you will need to contact the rescues directly. Fortunately for you, most are run by saints who will put the puppies/dogs they take on before their own lives - unlike YOU 

Next, get your bitch spayed so this doesn't happen again, and while you're at it get your wife done too - 5 kids?? (wonder who pays for those ) 5 more like you and your wife are more than enough - God help us we don't need any more like you.


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Please, spare everyone the poor me stories & lets try & get these dogs sorted out


Right Ill brave the question

Where are you based??


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Regardless of the rights & wrongs of breeding, these pups are here now & need help. That's great that your bro will have one, is there no other family member or friend you can think of to take the other? Alternatively if you let us know what sort of area you are maybe someone on here can have an ask around & try to find someone who may be able to foster it until a forever home can be found? Do you think that as there is only one to rehome now you wife may be able to cope for a short while with it at yours until a home is found? Please don't send them to a rescue centre, that's no start in life for a young pup & to make room for it another dog will have to be PTS


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Well smart ass I only have an iPad n u should know it has no camera and u cannae upload photos from a camera to an iPad doh


An ipad, what only 1? my god things really are tight up there. whereabouts in Scotland do you actually live Gerald, maybe I know someone who could help you...............


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

Gerald said:


> I thought pups could be easy rehomed by rescues thought it was adult dugs. They are bonnie pups Doberman markings , no as fat as staff pups. So dies anyone know where I can tell this guy to contact. He is doing my head in wi his cheeky texts like.


Have you not realised already that nobody here is on your side and willing to help?:cursing:

Take them back and find them new homes.

If your missus doesn't like it, tell her to think it through next next time you let your bitch get mounted.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Aye I know about staffys but these are no pure staff. I shouldn't even be entertain this joker he bought them so he should've made sure he could look after them. Like I said their big strong. Wi the bull grey in them maybe someone could work them. Is there no specialist rescues for grey crosses?


Idiot.



Gerald said:


> Look mate I asked for rescues I could send the guy to? We r up in Scotland. Does nobody know of any? I am listening but I cannae take them back. We have 5 bairns and my wife is no well, the stress of this is no good for her. If I could take them back I would but it's no going tae happen


Definite idiot. What a ridiculous way to type! I don't go all Jimmy Nail just because I'm from up north!



JacquelineG said:


> It appears the Scottish 'accent' of your posts is becoming more pronounced! Is the weather up there not as good as down here today? Could that be why you've decided to amuse yourself on here?


Totally.



Nonnie said:


> FYI, Scots dont write/type differently from any other English speaker. We're all taught the same language skills, spelling and grammar. An accent is only when someone talks.
> 
> Im edging towards windup even more now.


Completely.

Utter windup. Fool.


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

can i ask how old these pups are? and how long has the new owner had them?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

KeithMorrell said:


> Right Ill brave the question
> 
> Where are you based??


Norfolk, nowhere near Scotland or I would've offered either transport or temp foster


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Tried hard not to be drawn in but now can't help myself. What a disgusting evil example of a human. Nothing else to say that hasn't been said already. I'm off to give my much loved and respected dog a big hug. Then maybe I won't feel so upset and angry.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Same, but unfortunatley I'm in Dorset, even further away!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Right..Is there nowhere in scotland where this bitch can be speyed on the cheap? OP are you anywhere near a pdsa? If your on benefits you could get her done for a donation.
Personally i recon these dogs would be better off pts then with the op or any other numpty he decides to dump the pups on... Im nowhere near scotland so have no idea what rescues could be contacted.


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Right..Is there nowhere in scotland where this bitch can be speyed on the cheap? OP are you anywhere near a pdsa? If your on benefits you could get her done for a donation.
> Personally i recon these dogs would be better off pts then with the op or any other numpty he decides to dump the pups on... Im nowhere near scotland so have no idea what rescues could be contacted.


He could donate his ipad!:wink:


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Norfolk, nowhere near Scotland or I would've offered either transport or temp foster


Sorry simplysardonic I meant Gerald as I am also in Scotland and a photographer so would happily shoot the pups (photographically) and help in getting these rehomed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Gerald said:


> there is no legal thing to take pup back.


no there isn`t , just a moral one , which say`s an awful lot about you as a person , when you won`t take responsibility for YOUR puppies


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gerald said:


> I did speak to the owner at first but then he cheeky, slagging me n dogs off. Think he is just after the dough back tbh the street he in pretty rough so prob on drugs like rest o them round there. I going try gent one back fir ma bro other one can put advert in local shop maybe, if he will let me *like*


A think ye mean 'likesay'

Look Gerald, come clean. Please tell us that this is a wind up. Its not very nice to come onto a forum of real animal lovers & go to the wind up like this but its much preferable to your story actually being true.

Either that or give me or Poison Girl where you live as 1 of us we may be able to help these puppies!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

KeithMorrell said:


> Sorry simplysardonic I meant Gerald as I am also in Scotland and a photographer so would happily shoot the pups (photographically) and help in getting these rehomed.


Sadly the OP seems to have logged off


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Firstly this sounds like one almighty wind -up which detracts from genuine people on here wanting advice.

If some-one gets their kicks this way then they are seriously ut::crazy:

IF  it was true then the sheer ignorance and arrogance of the ongoing posts from the OP only goes to show that this person is not interested in taking on responsibility for his actions and people on here are better off helping those who really need help. 

He is only interested in getting the owner of the two pups off his back and his morals and conscience are sadly no where to be seen.

And to top it all off yet another person giving crossbreeding a bad name


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

KeithMorrell said:


> Sorry simplysardonic I meant Gerald as I am also in Scotland and a photographer so would happily shoot the pups (photographically) and help in getting these rehomed.


All gone very quiet!:wink:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

JacquelineG said:


> All gone very quiet!:wink:


Probably thought his IP couldnt be checked if he wasnt logged on.

Little does he know.

Well that was entertaining. I guess Gerald is like myself, fed up of saturday morning TV.


----------



## LolaBear (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't like to get drawn in to these battles because I'm the the confrontational sort, but this has hit a nerve. Have you not listened to a single word these guys have been telling you? Not only are you giving breeders a bad name, you are also giving a bad name to people who genuinely want to become an ethical breeder who wants nothing best for their pups. 

I think this has proven (re the certain breeds thread) once again that it is not the poor dogs, but the owners! Perhaps after getting your poor girl spayed, you'll get a vasectomy for yourself? You cant sell children on after all.........

There should be some kind of law put into place that punishes people like you. You are a sad excuse of a man who won't step up to his responsibilities. Why not get hold of Jeremy Kyle? Sounds like his sort of thing!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Gerald said:


> I will google rescues as you said and text the guy numbers,but dinae believe these pups wouldnt be rehomed as they are so bonnie markings


How about growing a pair and call the man, you know like actually talk to him?

"Bonnie makings"??????? Moron.


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Sadly the OP seems to have logged off


QUESTION (SORRY) Whats OP??? (NEWBIE)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

ermmmmmm this is a wind up surely
hes been reading posts and thought i know what will wind them up
this has to be a joke (poor taste might i add)
and if its for real
thenhmy:hmy: disgrace


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> A think ye mean 'likesay'
> 
> Look Gerald, come clean. Please tell us that this is a wind up. Its not very nice to come onto a forum of real animal lovers & go to the wind up like this but its much preferable to your story actually being true.
> 
> Either that or give me or Poison Girl where you live as 1 of us we may be able to help these puppies!


Roobster

If we get a location and can mutually meet will come get some pics and help but i feel our efforts may be in vain


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

KeithMorrell said:


> QUESTION (SORRY) Whats OP??? (NEWBIE)


ooh sorry
OP= Original Poster


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> ooh sorry
> OP= Original Poster


AHHH OK lol THANKS


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Hm, this whole story completely divides me. If infact the OP is telling the truth then maybe something can be done as it seems he won't be doing anything himself. On the other hand, it seems likely that it's a wind up and we should get the member blocked (does anyone know what the blue blob means by the way?) and stop feeding the troll. It's difficult because as animal lovers we all think it's a wind up, but we'd hate ourselves if it wasn't.

By the way near OP, you are a breeder because your actions have produced puppies. Regardless of whether you do it once or a million times, you are a *breeder.* Even if you're a **** one.
There's no legal responsibility, you're right, but it's the decent and ethical thing to do. You wouldn't treat a child the same way so why is it justified to treat puppies this way?

Also please God, do not ever reproduce yourself, I can't imagine how your wife would cope with all the mess! Your poor carpets, plus you can't just lumber children off as easily.

I have little sympathy for you, in fact I have none whatsoever. Take a look at any dog rescue, what type of dog comes up the most? Yes, you go it! The puppies are the ones I feel sorry for, do yourself a favour and don't get yourself in this situation again.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Gerald said:


> I thought pups could be easy rehomed by rescues thought it was adult dugs. They are bonnie pups Doberman markings , no as fat as staff pups. So dies anyone know where I can tell this guy to contact. He is doing my head in wi his cheeky texts like.


as im reading the no tes hes putting on here this has got to be a wind up.
BACK YARD BREEDER saying its not the money im sorry im a bad speller but i know how to type talk and this grammer is getting worse so your eather backward or just plain and utter stupid. you have no idea what you have done and as far as your concerned you still want people to give you numbers?????????????. if your on here you have a comp or phone so go look it up on google. and while your there look up IDIOT, im sure your name will be in the discription somewhere.:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Also please God, do not ever reproduce yourself, I can't imagine how your wife would cope with all the mess! Your poor carpets, plus you can't just lumber children off as easily.


perfect absolutely spot on


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Cant believe this has gone on sooo long, wasnt it obvious very early this was a wind up, hes wound you all up, sat back and watched you all go!

Just feel sorry for someone like this that must have such a sad life thsy have to come on a forum just to upset everyone for their entertainment.:cursing:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

This HAS to be a wind up right?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Cant believe this has gone on sooo long, wasnt it obvious very early this was a wind up, hes wound you all up, sat back and watched you all go!
> 
> Just feel sorry for someone like this that must have such a sad life thsy have to come on a forum just to upset everyone for their entertainment.:cursing:


One can hope - unfortunately, this is representative of what does happen, up and down the country on a fairly regular basis


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Look mate I asked for rescues I could send the guy to? We r up in Scotland. Does nobody know of any? I am listening but I cannae take them back. We have 5 bairns and my wife is no well, the stress of this is no good for her. If I could take them back I would but it's no going tae happen


Im actually nearly ashamed to be Scottish...No infact im proud to be Scottish just sad that with your attitude that your scottish. Thats the problem with the UK widespread nowadays, too many people wanting something for nothing and when it goes tits up then they don't take any responsibility.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lilimic said:


> Im actually nearly ashamed to be Scottish...No infact im proud to be Scottish just sad that with your attitude that your scottish. Thats the problem with the UK widespread nowadays, too many people wanting something for nothing and when it goes tits up then they don't take any responsibility.


I agree, i'm proud to be scottish but sometimes not so proud of the numpties that seem to enjoy showing just how idiotic they are 

I was actually considering volunteering my home and money to foster these pups as well(not money to OP money for food/vets etc) but i think if the OP came up to the farm i'd end up hitting him and sticking him in the bulls field(lets see him outrun 4 massive, frustrated bulls) :cursing:


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

Lilimic said:


> Im actually nearly ashamed to be Scottish...No infact im proud to be Scottish just sad that with your attitude that your scottish. Thats the problem with the UK widespread nowadays, too many people wanting something for nothing and when it goes tits up then they don't take any responsibility.


I don't think he is Scottish, his writing 'accent' is so hilarious, almost cartoon like. For example 'dugs'. My mother's family are Scots and although they all have varying degrees of accent, they don't write in an accent. I wonder whether he used 'The Broons' as his tutorial???:biggrin:


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Well smart ass I only have an iPad n u should know it has no camera and u cannae upload photos from a camera to an iPad doh


Where did you get the money for an ipad?


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I agree, i'm proud to be scottish but sometimes not so proud of the numpties that seem to enjoy showing just how idiotic they are
> 
> I was actually considering volunteering my home and money to foster these pups as well(not money to OP money for food/vets etc) but i think if the OP came up to the farm i'd end up hitting him and sticking him in the bulls field(lets see him outrun 4 massive, frustrated bulls) :cursing:


I'd pay to see that!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DAVIDnCASS said:


> Where did you get the money for an ipad?


Selling the pups!


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Ballybee, best idea I've heard all week ! To gerald if this is genuine, I'm in Aberdeen and others Glasgow/ edinburgh / fife, so I reckon between us we have Scotland covered, so ante up , far ar ye fae ? Let us know and I'm sure between us we could get these pups sorted, all it takes is communication to get it rolling.
Some one posted about the cross, from what i know they are breeding bull types into lurcher types, so am surprised they didn't fetch more but there is a recession and this is on the assumption that this ain't a wind up ! which I think it well maybe. 
or maybe I should have put this post in broad scots and see if he understood it !


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

absolute fool hope one of his kids never make a mess in his house


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> absolute fool hope one of his kids never make a mess in his house


Or make a smell 

Mind you he must stink of bullish!t


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

It's got to be a wind-up! Surely no pratt in his right mind could be so stupid ....... could he????:cursing::cursing:


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

There are bams like him unfortunately, I've met a couple !


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

brackenhwv said:


> Ballybee, best idea I've heard all week ! To gerald if this is genuine, I'm in Aberdeen and others Glasgow/ edinburgh / fife, so I reckon between us we have Scotland covered, so ante up , far ar ye fae ? Let us know and I'm sure between us we could get these pups sorted, all it takes is communication to get it rolling.
> Some one posted about the cross, from what i know they are breeding bull types into lurcher types, so am surprised they didn't fetch more but there is a recession and this is on the assumption that this ain't a wind up ! which I think it well maybe.
> or maybe I should have put this post in broad scots and see if he understood it !


The more I read this thread the more I am convinced the OP is a troll and the pups most likely don't even exist.

Bull lurchers would normally sell for more but seeing as it seems these are bred from pet dogs the working people would not touch them. The dogs they are intersted in have a working background. You also need to advertise them on the right sites.


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 14, 2011)

This has got to be a wind up? In the 63 days that his dog was pregnant did he manage to have 5 kids and his wife become ill? Surely you know if you can't cope before you mate your dog??
Maybe he should sell his plasma tv's, ipads, psps etc to bump up his benefit money.
What a total dick head, sounds like him and his wife deserve each other


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

It sounds like a wind up to me...it's a bored little chav passing a bit of time before he goes out later to meet his chavvy mates at the local park with his white lightening and staffy in toe


----------



## devilishdp (Sep 3, 2011)

after reading the replys here i just had to post..yes breeders have a responsibility to find "good homes" for there litters but the fact is the buyer willingly took 2 dogs!! it is the buyers responsibilty to make sure he has the time/patience for them both!!! you cant go calling up a breeder because youve got bored of the pups YOU wanted its to late for that as far as im concerned the minute the buyer leaves with the pups they are no longer the breeders responsibility they are yours!! i understand that there are some dog breeders that are motivated by the money involved,but not everyone is! oh and after visiting my rescue centre there were far more "older" dogs available than unwanted pups!! im grateful to the novice/accidental breeder i now have 2 beautiful staffordshire bull terrier pups worth every penny i spent buying them!!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Could be a "lady". 

And hey, there is nothing wrong with White lightning


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Gerald said:


> Well smart ass I only have an iPad n u should know it has no camera and u cannae upload photos from a camera to an iPad doh


convenience ~ a liars best friend


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I just can't believe what I've been reading, I'm sorry Gerald but you complete idiot, if I'll really said what I would love to say to you I would most likely get banned, but it's a*** like you that give good owners and breeders a bad name. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Could be a "lady".
> 
> And hey, there is nothing wrong with White lightning


Ok then it could be a chavette,with her bottle of lambrini, massive hoop earings and pram in toe


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

devilishdp said:


> after reading the replys here i just had to post..yes breeders have a responsibility to find "good homes" for there litters but the fact is the buyer willingly took 2 dogs!! it is the buyers responsibilty to make sure he has the time/patience for them both!!! you cant go calling up a breeder because youve got bored of the pups YOU wanted its to late for that as far as im concerned the minute the buyer leaves with the pups they are no longer the breeders responsibility they are yours!! i understand that there are some dog breeders that are motivated by the money involved,but not everyone is! oh and after visiting my rescue centre there were far more "older" dogs available than unwanted pups!! im grateful to the novice/accidental breeder i now have 2 beautiful staffordshire bull terrier pups worth every penny i spent buying them!!


After reading this I just had to laugh!

Hi btw


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

devilishdp said:


> after reading the replys here i just had to post..yes breeders have a responsibility to find "good homes" for there litters but the fact is the buyer willingly took 2 dogs!! it is the buyers responsibilty to make sure he has the time/patience for them both!!! you cant go calling up a breeder because youve got bored of the pups YOU wanted its to late for that as far as im concerned the minute the buyer leaves with the pups they are no longer the breeders responsibility they are yours!! i understand that there are some dog breeders that are motivated by the money involved,but not everyone is! oh and after visiting my rescue centre there were far more "older" dogs available than unwanted pups!! im grateful to the novice/accidental breeder i now have 2 beautiful staffordshire bull terrier pups worth every penny i spent buying them!!


If you breed a litter the pups do remain your responsibility *for life*. Many breeders ask you to sign a contract stating that you will return a pup to them if you decide to rehome for whatever reason.

The buyer certainly should ensure their circumstances are suitable to take a pup / pups; but if they feel they can no longer cope then the breeder needs to ensure that a suitable solution is found.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

"*TROLL*"

*Name*; Gerald.

*Age*; Adolescent

*Gender*; Male

*Breed*; Moron/troll cross

*Notes*; A common breed, the Moron/Troll cross is often the result of bad parenting, bullying, lack of schooling and/or general "****headishness" on the Troll's part, which evolves into arrogant, pigheaded, aggravating and pathetic behaviour as it reaches adolescents and can type basic English at a 4 year old degree into a computer--Mainly with internet access. Usually a foul smelling, large, unattractive breed, but size, appearance and markings may vary. A well known species to the internet, it tends to habitat forums, chat sites and social networking sites, looking for easy prey to feast upon. It can pass virtually undetected by the untrained eye, but due to its recent increase in numbers, the Moron/Troll has been known to come across as boring and tedious to the Troll-aware public. This leads to being ignored, which effectively defeats them and they scurry off to find more unfortunate prey.

WARNING: *DO NOT FEED THE TROLL!*

Picture can be seen below.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Mate, you're talking so much sh*t I dunno whether to offer you a mint or toilet paper.

Either way you're the type of person I go outta my way to punch


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

devilishdp said:


> after reading the replys here i just had to post..yes breeders have a responsibility to find "good homes" for there litters but the fact is the buyer willingly took 2 dogs!! it is the buyers responsibilty to make sure he has the time/patience for them both!!! you cant go calling up a breeder because youve got bored of the pups YOU wanted its to late for that as far as im concerned the minute the buyer leaves with the pups they are no longer the breeders responsibility they are yours!! i understand that there are some dog breeders that are motivated by the money involved,but not everyone is! oh and after visiting my rescue centre there were far more "older" dogs available than unwanted pups!! im grateful to the novice/accidental breeder i now have 2 beautiful staffordshire bull terrier pups worth every penny i spent buying them!!


Maybe if more breeders took reponsibility for the lives they intentionally, or "accidently", bring in to the world (especially Staffie breeders) then maybe rescues wouldnt be overflowing, with thousands of perfectly healthy dogs being PTS due to overpopulation.

What will you do if your pups decide they dont like each other as they reach maturity and fight? Or if they become too much for you to handle when they hit their teenage phase?


----------



## devilishdp (Sep 3, 2011)

whats funny? i wasnt stickin up for the guy just stating my opinion i love my puppys and they are my responsibility no one elses i happily took them from a breeder who was "in it for the money" and would never consider taking them back as i know the breeder didnt care about the pups just what they were gonna spend the money on


----------



## devilishdp (Sep 3, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Maybe if more breeders took reponsibility for the lives they intentionally, or "accidently", bring in to the world (especially Staffie breeders) then maybe rescues wouldnt be overflowing, with thousands of perfectly healthy dogs being PTS due to overpopulation.
> 
> What will you do if your pups decide they dont like each other as they reach maturity and fight? Or if they become too much for you to handle when they hit their teenage phase?


my puppys are different ages ones 6 months ones 2 months very playful granted but i knew what i was taking on when i got a second pup im in it for the long haul...im sure theres gonna be blips on the way but i will NEVER..get rid of my girls so much negativity towards someone who has an opinion hmm great site!!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

devilishdp said:


> whats funny? i wasnt stickin up for the guy just stating my opinion i love my puppys and they are my responsibility no one elses i happily took them from a breeder who was "in it for the money" and would never consider taking them back as i know the breeder didnt care about the pups just what they were gonna spend the money on


Your damn right it is your responsibility until like many do, change their mind then the breeder then should step up to the plate.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

devilishdp said:


> my puppys are different ages ones 6 months ones 2 months very playful granted but i knew what i was taking on when i got a second pup im in it for the long haul...im sure theres gonna be blips on the way but i will NEVER..get rid of my girls so much negativity towards someone who has an opinion hmm great site!!


Im not suggesting you would. I havent a clue about you, nor your situation.

But people often have to genuinely rehome their dogs because of situations out of their control, and the dogs breeder should always be the first port of call. They have a lifetime commitment to any animal they breed, and responsibility doesnt end when money changes hand. Its a life, not a used car.

Maybe if the lines of irresponsible, only-in-it-for-the-money breeders werent constantly and consistently lined, the world of dogs wouldnt be in the absolute state it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL. What a troll.
Sorry but all the Scot's I know dont type like they talk. 
The OP's sudden Scottish accent is only half of the reason its highly stupid. The other part is the mods on this forum can trace their IP and see their email address. :lol:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> LOL. What a troll.
> Sorry but all the Scot's I know dont type like they talk.
> The OP's sudden Scottish accent is only half of the reason its highly stupid. The other part is the mods on this forum can trace their IP and see their email address. :lol:


To be fair though,it ain't exactly hard to change an ip addy and get a new hotmail account is it.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

devilishdp said:


> whats funny? i wasnt stickin up for the guy just stating my opinion i love my puppys and they are my responsibility no one elses i happily took them from a breeder who was "in it for the money" and would never consider taking them back as i know the breeder didnt care about the pups just what they were gonna spend the money on


Because the majority of responsible breeders will rarely sell two pups to one owner from the same litter - if the OP had done any research he would have known this.

Sadly, if this thread isn't a wind-up, then it is quite clear that the only thought of the OP was to get rid of the pups (in his own words, "we sold them thank god").

If I wasn't wholly comfortable with a prospective owner, I wouldn't sell them one pup never mind two, even if that meant they had to stay with me - better that than getting a deliquent pup back a few months later.

Similarly, it would have to be very extenuating circumstances before I would sell two pups to the same home.

From a legal perspective, if the owner wanted to take the OP (who isn't a breeder really but is) to court - they would probably win on the basis of empirical legal evidence because the breeder is 'deemed' to have the knowledge - the fact that in this instance the breeder appears to have less knowledge than the average pet owner is immaterial - that's how it would be likely seen in the law's eyes

I this is a genuine scenario - it would almost be worth it if it stops the OP and others doing the same stupid irresponsible things time and again 

and as for people who happily buy from breeders who they know are 'in it for the money' - then until people STOP doing this, we will never rid the country of Puppy Farmers and Back Yard Breeders :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

devilishdp said:


> my puppys are different ages ones 6 months ones 2 months very playful granted but i knew what i was taking on when i got a second pup im in it for the long haul...im sure theres gonna be blips on the way but i will NEVER..get rid of my girls so much negativity towards someone who has an opinion hmm great site!!


Are you the OP or OP's friend? hmmm me thinks so, as you are the only one agreeing with the OP and have only 4 posts,
NEW TROLL ALERT


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I had 10 puppies, I know exactly the mess and amount of noise made, mine was only an accident.

You know what though, I took any of the pups that came back and gave many a full refund. I even had one come back to me at a year old and even now at almost 3 years old I would take any of them back.

I can't believe how callus you are! You've got no excuse!

Maya's pups destroyed my room, my bed and the hallway! My neighbors went on holiday to get away from the noise! I slept on the sofa for 3-4 months! they also got ahold of an antique table and destroyed part of it.

You know what though, I love Maya's pups that I would still take them all back. Even my mum would oblige and take them back, when I found out one puppy had not come back to me I was so upset I made adverts to find him. I was lucky and did find him.

I hope you are a troll because otherwise you make me psychically sick and YOU HAVE NO EXCUSES NOT TO TAKE THE PUPPIES BACK!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Gerald said:


> Looking for your views on my problem. My dog had a litter of Ten puppies.It was a lot of work and my partner was at end of her tether at the mess, smell etc. Thankfully we got them all sold, was worried you see because they are our staff /Doberman cross with a friends bull lurcher , so no exactly designer dog! The price 80 each for them helped I suppose as I can't believe the price asked for some cross breeds!
> One guy bought two as he wanted company for them when he was out. Well he keeps phoning me to ask if I can take the pups back. He says they both working now so no time etc. My wife has put her foot down she wants no more dogs in the house we redecorated and new carpets after the pups went with the money we got for them .so she wants to keep house nice now. Also our bairns were a nightmare wi the pups taking them all over the house, what a mess.
> I have been ignoring his calls on mobile for last few days but Feel bad about doing that. I told him when he called first time we couldnt take Them back but he keeps texting/calling. Was thinking could text him some numbers of rescues or maybe RSPCA? Anyone on here any ideas of what I could advise this guy?


Why did you breed if you are not prepared to be there for the pups al the way through their life..


----------



## JacquelineG (Apr 11, 2011)

mysticmel said:


> Are you the OP or OP's friend? hmmm me thinks so, as you are the only one agreeing with the OP and have only 4 posts,
> NEW TROLL ALERT


and all made today. . . hmmmmm!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mysticmel said:


> Are you the OP or OP's friend? hmmm me thinks so, as you are the only one agreeing with the OP and have only 4 posts,
> NEW TROLL ALERT


I thought this as soon as I read the comments too. Its easy to make a seperate account in maybe a child or partners name.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Hey I never said I was a breeder. Our bitch was mated with my mates bull, he took a pup, his sister one and his cousin another. Rest we sold. I was planning to keep one but the pups were such a nightmare to my wife she said no. I cannot take any back so wanted advice for the guy who bought them. He is the owner now mind


Sorry mate but just wanna tell you how much of a.... you are. You dont care for these pups and what makes it worse is that you wrapped around your wife's little finger..you sound like you are her b***h.

You and your wife will realise how big a pair of pricks you have been in life when you are in your last few years being passed around from pillar to post because your kids wont wanna be responsible for you as you dont wanna be for these pups.

Those pups are vulnerable now as you will be when you are elderly. Do the pups a favour and go jump off a cliff! Prick! :cursing:


----------



## devilishdp (Sep 3, 2011)

mysticmel said:


> Are you the OP or OP's friend? hmmm me thinks so, as you are the only one agreeing with the OP and have only 4 posts,
> NEW TROLL ALERT


i have no idea who the op is i only joined this site today looking for more people who adore there pups like i do!..i was trying to point out the fact that i love my dogs and would never consider taking them back to the breeder and if it came to a choice of accidental breeding or not then in the case of my 2 girls im happy it exsists!! i fully understand what your all saying but when i picked up my older pup (shes 6 months) the conditions she was living in were disgusting she was under nourished and looked generally awful..(this guy had done 4 litters previously) i felt like my dogs saviour his exact words were "il take near offers cos i want em outta my house" i wished i coulda taken em all it was that bad and thats my experiance of breeders my bad that im not a sheep and i have an opinion of my own!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I had 10 puppies, I know exactly the mess and amount of noise made, mine was only an accident.
> 
> You know what though, I took any of the pups that came back and gave many a full refund. I even had one come back to me at a year old and even now at almost 3 years old I would take any of them back.
> 
> ...


I remember it well! and I also remember (to my shame) that I was one of those that made your life difficult over that!
thats all water under the bridge now! as sure all will agree you proved us all wrong! You did a good job SH! andno one can take that away from you!

A compliment!
DT


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

"I'm a troll, fol-de-rol .........."

This has got to be a wind up. Surely no-one can be as stupid as this? Even if the orignal question was genuine (horrendous though that thought may be) surely the first few replies would have sent him scurrying away, tail bewteen his legs? Surely the only reason he'd still be here after 156 posts decrying his actions is because he is a troll, hiding behind his computer screen and giggling like mad at the replies he has elicited?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DT said:


> I remember it well! and I also remember (to my shame) that I was one of those that made your life difficult over that!
> thats all water under the bridge now! as sure all will agree you proved us all wrong! You did a good job SH! andno one can take that away from you!
> 
> A compliment!
> DT


Thank you, long before that happen I was known as an amazing dog owner, I never wanted that to happen and yes, it horrified me worse than I ever expected and put me off breeding from any dogs for a long time. I may have been bashed here but one thing was for sure, I always did take a pup back. Look at poor bear who was in 5 homes before going to his final home with Daynna to which I charged her nothing for him but every time something went wrong I made sure he came back to me. All the pups are now spayed and neutered and so is mum 

I only wish I had come here as soon as it happened so I would have known about the mismate 

I'm just happy the two idiots who caused it don't live here anymore 

It makes me so angry that this person bred and raised this litter but wants nothing to do with them because it's now the owner's problem! :cursing: I don't care how bad I was, i'm pleased I was never as bad as this guy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't believe what I have just read. If it is true really I am not suprised... if not then I would say I have been entertained reading this but I am not as sadly this sort of thing does happen and should make us very weary from buying from BYB and puppy farmers. 

Very sad really


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

hes probably sat there next to his vicky pollard wife with a joint in one hand and tennents super in the other and 10 kids screaming round the council house he has on the benifits hes scrounging while doing this on the side:cursing:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I only wish I had come here as soon as it happened so I would have known about the mismate
> 
> I'm just happy the two idiots who caused it don't live here anymore


I wasn't around when all this happened (or I missed it) - but it sounds like you did right by your pups and took the best course of action afterwards -

Any one of us can make a mistake (and believe me, some of those mistakes genuinely go un-noticed until it is too late)

I have girls and boys living side by side, luckily all but one of my dogs are fully health-tested - and certain pairings I would actually LIKE to mate - sods law if an accident happened it would be with a bitch who was either too old or didn't have the right health test results for me to breed from 

The pups you produced are now presumably healthy happy pupsters living in forever homes, even if it took a while to get there - but you can't regret them once they are here and fulfilling people's lives.

However you got to where you are now, your actions are what sets you apart from people like the idiot who started this thread - and IMHO whatever the circumstances behind it, that's something to be proud of 

Similarly, your own experiences may well help put those who are willing to listen on the right path - those of us who haven't been down the path you have can only speak from what we know and see - you've been there - and that actually puts you in a better position to comment and advise than many of us.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

wyntersmum said:


> hes probably sat there next to his vicky pollard wife with a joint in one hand and tennents super in the other and 10 kids screaming round the council house he has on the benifits hes scrounging while doing this on the side:cursing:


OMFG how do you know what my neighbours are like? hmy:


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> omfg how do you know what my neighbours are like? hmy:


pmsl:d:d:d


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

wyntersmum said:


> pmsl:d:d:d


I was being DEADLY serious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> OMFG how do you know what my neighbours are like? hmy:


Never mind the neighbours, how'd she know what I'm like


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I was being DEADLY serious


ohhhh ive had a few brandy and cokes tonight so im quite proud of my form tonight pmsl.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

wyntersmum said:


> ohhhh ive had a few brandy and cokes tonight so im quite proud of my form tonight pmsl.


Then why the hell are you not sharing you stingy mare! :huh:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Then why the hell are you not sharing you stingy mare! :huh:


If you wanna drive down to Norfolk I'll share my Amaretto Coolers with you


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Then why the hell are you not sharing you stingy mare! :huh:


Got some Bulmers in the fridge if you fancy it  Or would you rather I get some Lambrini


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> If you wanna drive down to Norfolk I'll share my Amaretto Coolers with you


Ahh bless ya.. would you be offended if i asked you to post them? I have no sat nav


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

swarthy said:


> I wasn't around when all this happened (or I missed it) - but it sounds like you did right by your pups and took the best course of action afterwards -
> 
> Any one of us can make a mistake (and believe me, some of those mistakes genuinely go un-noticed until it is too late)
> 
> ...


Thankyou 

Yes, all are very happy in their homes and not going anywhere, funny enough I have two siblings living together (two of the pups who came back, each one went off to go live with another sibling) and recently bumped into one of the owners I don't see too much because she doesn't have a computer but she told me she's had dogs for 40 years and this so far is the best dog she's ever had and told me she's not just saying that but is 100% true, made me feel so great 

One did sadly die this year but I still keep in contact with his old owner and see her new dog all the time. I warned all the rest and none have come up with any problems what so ever 

Long story short left two idiots in charge when I had to go away that day, I thought they were reasonable but they let them together on purpose to film it   I got stuck with an idiot vet who told me dogs can't get pregnant in silent seasons (thankfully switched vets and have now heard a few other horror stories from several people bout that vets  ). Of course I ended up with 10 puppies, one who was returned 3 days later for crying when left (he later went on to have 5 homes  before finally settling with Daynna on here).

They may have not been my choice but I love 'em to pieces and even when i'm in the states if I know if something happens for whatever reason that they can't live where they are I will make arrangements to come and get the puppy. I don't care, i'd spend a fortune because to me they are like my babies I raised them and have watched them grow, when i found out one of Maya's pups had died then I bawled my eyes out.

I hope they OP or anyone does learn from my experience.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> If you wanna drive down to Norfolk I'll share my Amaretto Coolers with you


yuk. now if you offerd my homemade cocktail concoction id be glad to share that with you lol


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Long story short left two idiots in charge when I had to go away that day, I thought they were reasonable but they let them together on purpose to film it   I got stuck with an idiot vet who told me dogs can't get pregnant in silent seasons (thankfully switched vets and have now heard a few other horror stories from several people bout that vets  ). Of course I ended up with 10 puppies, one who was returned 3 days later for crying when left (he later went on to have 5 homes  before finally settling with Daynna on here).


 OMG - I would have been furious - with said people and the vet 



SpringerHusky said:


> They may have not been my choice but I love 'em to pieces and even when i'm in the states if I know if something happens for whatever reason that they can't live where they are I will make arrangements to come and get the puppy. I don't care, i'd spend a fortune because to me they are like my babies I raised them and have watched them grow, when i found out one of Maya's pups had died then I bawled my eyes out.


 - I'm sorry one your girls pups died - sometimes this happens, and one 'of those things' that doesn't really discriminate where it falls (just like people  )

All credit to you for doing right by your pups - I can't even begin to imagine how hard and frustrating it must have been, from the idiots who started this chain of events through to the vet who clearly knew nothing about dog breeding 



SpringerHusky said:


> I hope they OP or anyone does learn from my experience.


Many of us can advise - but I suspect few of us (touch wood) have been in the situation your found yourself in.

It's a very different scenario when you've been there and got the T-shirt - and I am sure there will be some who think it 'might be a nice idea' to have a litter who would learn from your experience, sadly, there are also many who don't want to learn and as you know will have an answer and get into a strop if they don't get the answers they want


----------

